# Looking for info on a Rollfast I just purchased



## Groetman (Sep 2, 2013)

I just spend about an hour browsing through this site. There are some amazing bicycles.
I just got my hands on a pretty cool bicycle myself.
I was told it's a circa 1960 Rollfast. Not quite sure which model.
It looks to be all original (but what do I know, that's why I am here) except maybe the pedals. They are marker Wald 7140
The frame number is 316793.
It has a Mesinger saddle

I would love any information you could give me on this bike.

I was originally going to hang this on my basement wall as a piece of art.

There is one spoke broken on the rear rim and the rear fender has a dent in it.
The rear brake doesn't stop to well either.
Also the Rollfast logo on the up tube is worn away.

I was planning on getting the spoke fixed. Try to get the fender dent out and put some fat white wall tires on it.
I really love the fade of the paint and wasn't thinking of touching it.

Any tips and/or does and don't would be greatly appreciate. 

Thank You,

Glen


----------



## rhenning (Sep 2, 2013)

It is a Rollfast named bike but that one I believe was built by Murray after Rollfast quit making bicycles.  You might find the year by looking at Murray serial number charts but it is I believe early 1960s.  Roger


----------



## Groetman (Sep 2, 2013)

rhenning said:


> It is a Rollfast named bike but that one I believe was built by Murray after Rollfast quit making bicycles.  You might find the year by looking at Murray serial number charts but it is I believe early 1960s.  Roger




The down tube states. made by the 'D. P. Harris Hardware & Mfg Co of New York, NY'.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 2, 2013)

This frame was built by HP Snyder. The dropouts are distinctly Snyder as well as the twin tube frame design. Then the SE stamp is also a Snyder mark whereas Murray used the MO m.o. :o

I think the frame first appeared in the early 60s and ran through the decade to about 1970. Yours is on the earlier end since it still has a metal headbadge versus the stickers that became predominant in the late 60s.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 8, 2013)

Groetman said:


> The down tube states. made by the 'D. P. Harris Hardware & Mfg Co of New York, NY'.




Well there you go the down tubes dont lie,Its a D.P.HARRIS.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2013)

DP Harris contracted with the HP Snyder Co. to build bikes under the Rollfast badge way back in the 20s! Snyder continued through the end of 1976. I've heard there were a few unfilled orders for bikes after that, so Harris had AMF build them, and slap Rollfast decals on. The OP's bike is early 60s, hard to pinpoint without the og chainguard. Around '63, they came out with a very straight guard, which was eventually used across the line. I have a circa '71 RF that's basically the same as a 60s bike, except the chainring, which was changed from the Murray-esque one to the tri spoke design used through the end of production.


----------

